# Darwin / Coastal. identification



## Slateman (Apr 13, 2007)

Darwin / Coastal. identification 
It is any easy way to tell difference between this two sub species? Coloring some times do look extremely similar.


----------



## swingonthespiral (Apr 13, 2007)

ummmm i find my darwin compared to my coastal has alot more definate stripes and borders around thier markings which seem to graduate down like a bredli.... other than that i cant help ya sorry mate!!!


----------



## Bakes (Apr 13, 2007)

Darwins are very laid back and enjoys the sunsets from Mindil beach during the dry season.
Coastals say "A" a lot and are twenty years behind the rest of the subspecies.


----------



## Bakes (Apr 13, 2007)

Sorry mate couldn't help myself there. My Darwin has a lot of yellow but it is only young. I suppose she may fade as she gets older. She is banded as well.


----------



## Slateman (Apr 16, 2007)

In most cases the yellowish/green/orange coloring in variegata and the banded pattern is the easy way to see the difference. But that is not always the rule.


----------



## Bakes (Apr 16, 2007)

Don't coastals have a greenish back ground colour? Is there any areas where they overlap?


----------



## ravensgait (Apr 16, 2007)

Never knew Coastals were Canadian 'A' lol...Randy


----------



## OzRocks (Apr 16, 2007)

Darwins tend to have more of a variety of colours from orange, yellow, cream and black all on the one snake..whereas coastals more often then not have more drab brown and greenish colours in a random patterning


----------



## PimmsPythons (Apr 16, 2007)

as far as i know,and been told by one of australias leading breeders is that pure darwins don't have lateral lines. over the years of being into herps i'm still yet to see one with lateral lines,so i presume its true.like to know other opinions?


----------



## Slateman (Apr 16, 2007)

slimebo said:


> as far as i know,and been told by one of australias leading breeders is that pure darwins don't have lateral lines. over the years of being into herps i'm still yet to see one with lateral lines,so i presume its true.like to know other opinions?



That is help


----------

